# All natural scourer



## SheriM (Mar 4, 2009)

Most of you probably already know this, but it's so cool, I just had to post it. We use pop bottles to feed our two bottle baby goats and after a while the bottles get very grungy inside, no matter how well I clean them with dish soap. I used to just change to new bottles when they got too bad, but then I remembered reading something about using rice as a scouring agent. I added a generous handful of plain old rice and some hot water, shook it for a minute and the grunge was gone! This works great for anything with a neck or opening too small to get a scrub brush into.


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

Im going to remember this idea.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Also works good in your coffee pot.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I do this with hummingbird feeders. If I happen to have rice that has gone rancid, I keep it and use this with soapy water. Can't believe how clean it makes it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tip and testimonials. I have never heard of this.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I didn't know this either- thanks for the tip!


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

sand works as a natural scourer too. Just put some in bottle with water and shake.
shellbug


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

shellbug said:


> sand works as a natural scourer too. Just put some in bottle with water and shake.
> shellbug


Thanks for this tip! I have lots of sand around here.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I've always used salt, but I like the rice idea. Thanks!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

pinemead said:


> I've always used salt, but I like the rice idea. Thanks!


I never thought to use salt.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

I have also heard you can use the salt on silk flowers to get dust off. You put it all in a paper bag and shake.


----------

